# Smoke update



## TaruSway (Jul 31, 2015)

I could have sworn I posted an update on Smoke a couple of months ago, but I must have not hit post or something so I'm sorry I haven't posted until now!

Smoke is doing much better! We haven't been bit in a long time, though we are still really cautious about petting. My son walks around the yard quite a bit and Smoke is seen just trailing after him most of the time.

She rolls and exposes her belly a lot now as well, I managed to get a quick video of it, so here it is.

[LINK DELETED]

At the end I get brave and try to rub her tummy, she swatted at first, which may have been play? Then I did again and she grabbed and went to bite, but I pulled and made a noise and she stopped! 

She seems really excited about the kitten as well, but he's not too keen on her yet.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I am envious that you can pet and even come close to belly rub on your Smoke. Mine (also semi-feral) will let me pet him - a little - but nothing close to a belly rub! He never lies down and exposes that part of him. ... always on his feet ready to flee.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Such a lovely picture.


----------

